# What car to buy



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

My wife and I are thinking of buying a small - medium sized car but have no idea of the car market in China. I would like a hybrid but I haven't seen any here. Any recommendations and suggestions?

Initially my Chinese wife will do all the driving. I will try and do the written exam in due course.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

bean481 said:


> My wife and I are thinking of buying a small - medium sized car but have no idea of the car market in China. I would like a hybrid but I haven't seen any here. Any recommendations and suggestions?
> 
> Initially my Chinese wife will do all the driving. I will try and do the written exam in due course.


I work in the car trade and drive a cheap Zotye myself, although we do luxury cars I hate to waste money on fuel.

Can your wife drive a manual or only automatics? And what price range are you looking at?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

bean481 said:


> My wife and I are thinking of buying a small - medium sized car but have no idea of the car market in China. I would like a hybrid but I haven't seen any here. Any recommendations and suggestions?
> 
> Initially my Chinese wife will do all the driving. I will try and do the written exam in due course.


My wife does all the driving now as according to the authorities I am past my _'drive by date'_.

We bought a new car and in the first year she had three minor mishaps. Three years on then no more.

She does drive Chinese style now.  It is only in the car we have cross words:boxing:

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Have always been happy with my Passat. Not really a big fan of local cars due to the safety systems which, so far, do not seem to be at international level. Especially in China that was always key for me.


----------



## PeterT68 (Feb 4, 2016)

Really depends on where you are going to live. 4WD are very useful up here in the northern areas!!
We bought a 2nd hand Hyundai privately - my wife found it on the internet - and have had no problems (so far = 1 year on).
Down southern areas a good standard saloon should probably do you, with/without A/C depending on your tolerance levels to heat/humidity.
As for manufacture - wee the range in immense - Ferrari/Rolls/Bentley/BMW/VW/Audi/Ford/Toyota/Nissan.
Most European and a lot of US manufacturers have assembly factories here; similarly Japanese and Korean. 
A lot depends on your spend level - have not found that much difference between UK and local prices for similar (new) models.


----------



## PeterT68 (Feb 4, 2016)

Just also noted your intention to take the test etc.
I passed my test a few weeks ago; failed the first sitting by 3% and was told to try again. The test was a PC based, interactive, multiple choice, method.
I found a few helpful web sites by searching for Chinese Driving Tests. 2 of these had interactive style interfaces. Both used previous test questions with multiple choice answers. I did find one or two questions that gave different answers between the 2 sites, but regardless they proved priceless.
My test including approx 10 questions on driving law; this was one area where the 2 web sites were somewhat weak. You need to be able to show an understanding of differing penalties for, say, speeding, driving under the influence, leaving the scene of an accident, whether some cases are criminal or driving offences etc.
I hunted the net for driving law type info but could not find any.
When I explained these to my wife she was very surprised; she said during her test, approx 3 years ago, there were no law questions. 
Hope this helps, unless you are now a fully 'stressed' expat driver in China!!!


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Having had a brief look I quite fancy a VW Gran Lavida. The Lavida range seems to be very popular according to statistics. Anyone one have personal experience?

What sort of warranty should I expect and what's insurance like?


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

bean481 said:


> My wife and I are thinking of buying a small - medium sized car but have no idea of the car market in China. I would like a hybrid but I haven't seen any here. Any recommendations and suggestions?
> 
> Initially my Chinese wife will do all the driving. I will try and do the written exam in due course.


This last week we ended up buying a new 1600 VW Golf automatic. I was pleasantly surprised that it ended up cheaper than the cheapest model in the UK. Now for the written test.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

bean481 said:


> This last week we ended up buying a new 1600 VW Golf automatic. I was pleasantly surprised that it ended up cheaper than the cheapest model in the UK. Now for the written test.


I have been driving in China for years, but now I am over 60 and have to have a medical every year and then renew the licence afterwards, pain in the butt and even worse at 70 you loose the licence.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

It was no problem for me to lose my licence at 70! I now get to criticise another's driving without being criticised myself!

Mind you I have a friend here who came here to live from Hong Kong and two years ago he exchanged his Hong Kong licence for a Chinese one and he is still driving here at 73!

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> It was no problem for me to lose my licence at 70! I now get to criticise another's driving without being criticised myself!
> 
> Mind you I have a friend here who came here to live from Hong Kong and two years ago he exchanged his Hong Kong licence for a Chinese one and he is still driving here at 73!
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


Maybe he is driving without a licence, ask him as I am interested to see if there is a way around this 70 rule.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Eric in china said:


> Maybe he is driving without a licence, ask him as I am interested to see if there is a way around this 70 rule.


He says it is because he is from Hong Kong and they get this concession.

The other interesting fact is that if you have a Belgium Drivers licence you can drive here on that without changing it to a Chinese one. 

Belgium is the only country with this reciprocal agreement with China.
Can anyone lend me an address in Brussels please.:confused2:

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Must be because the driving skills of the Belgium folk meet that of the Chinese....


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

cschrd2 said:


> Must be because the driving skills of the Belgium folk meet that of the Chinese....


LOL, that's a scary thought.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

cschrd2 said:


> Must be because the driving skills of the Belgium folk meet that of the Chinese....


Sorry double tap.


----------



## dannbarbery (Feb 4, 2014)

Your decision of buying a car should depends on your needs. If you are single a sedan would be fine but it's another story if you have a family make sure your decision should be base on the needs of the whole family.


----------

